# secondary infertitlity what can be done?



## karen1980_Austin (Jan 23, 2017)

Hi,

Ive been trying for 7 months, ovulate according to my sticks and have a regular cycle 25-28 days.
Ive had a scan and all clear.
Dr said all that can be done is to check hubby out. if there is anything like low count can they do anything? Does anyone know?
Im 37 and know that fertility rapidly declines

close friends just say be patient but that's not easy when people ask all the time when you are having a second and when people around you are popping children out.

Also not sure if anyone struggles with feelings of incredible guilt? I feel like I have a lot to be grateful for and I should focus on that but im constantly reminded this by people that have more than 1 child!

Thanks for reading

Karen
X


----------



## Mechta (Nov 14, 2016)

Hi Karen, 
I know exactly the feeling. I have to say I kind of hate it when I hear I just have to be happy for what I already have. I am as we speak in Athens doing my 6 round of IVF. my husband cannot have kids so we always had to get help. All tests were good for me except somewhat low AMH but I still always had 1-2 embryos transferred back. 
What I can say is that my dedication and not giving up has finally started to give some clarity and hope. After 5 tries with no bfp at all I decided 1) take all possible tests 2) work on egg quality. On the second point. I found the book It starts with the egg by Rebecca Fett to be pretty summarising of what I did and sitting now in Athens I can report that for the first time of all my IVFs I had 5 matured eggs taken out, all fertilised, all developed well yesterday on day 3 and going for a blast transfer tomorrow. So I think I did something right there. 
On the various test point I can say that I have done many scans with 5 docs, aqua scans, and it all looks fine and suddenly now i myself decided to do NK cell assay test and the results just came back. I have higher cytotoxicity and my eggs never really had a chance to implant cause my body in reality kills them. Sooo my point is do not just rely on the scans because they do not say it all. If you can afford it either do some broad testing or medicate. I took the price list of LISTER, saw what they offer and did what I could in Norway where I live. I am now treated in Athens and doing tests at Locus Medicus here I understand is much cheaper than other alternatives. Good luck to you!


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi, I think there is no issue you should worry about, as experts usually recommend visiting a doctor for an infertility evaluation after six to 12 months of unprotected and regular sex without pregnancy. You might try acupuncture or yoga poses to boost your fertility. All the best


----------

